# old deer hide removal ???



## kykiller (Aug 31, 2005)

I have 3 skull capped racks that I have ordered the stuff to do a DIY mount like these http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=681612 . I'm have a small problem though. I didn't remove the hair left on the skull cap when I cut the horns off and the hide was fresh. Now the hide is old and I can't get it off. I have the horns soaking in water now trying to soften up the hide. Is this all I can do or is there another option?


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

add a 1/2 pound of salt per gallon of water or the hide will turn slimy


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

I have heard of boiling but dont know the details?


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*boil*

boil them in sal soda


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

ok I did 2 yesterday evening! Simmered not boiled in a 1 1/2 gallon pan with only the skull cap in the water and dawn soap mix. Local taxidermist gave me the dawn tip...it breaks down the fat beneth the hide! Both praticly peeled off with hardly any knife work. Then simmered again and lightly wire brushed remaining fat and tissue. Mine turned out clean and fairly white but some flat white paint may be preferred. Caution....the skull plate will be flexable and breakable after simmering until it cools!


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are the results. The top 2 were this year and the bottom 2 were from last year.


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

that looks good, sounds like a pretty good idea


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good wash them in dawn dish soap then soak the bone (Not The Antlers) in peroxide. This will whiten the skull, don't use bleach as it will yellow the bone and make it britlle.


----------

